# Help with my new lawn



## Learninglawn (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello. I am so glad there is a group like this out there. I recently built a new home and had a sprinkler system and new lawn installed. They brought in new dirt and hydro seeded. We have been watering like crazy, but the lawn does not look great. There are lots of "weeds" in the lawn and some places did not even grow. They are working in trying to fix it, but dont know what we are working with. It has a really strong root and you cannot just pull it out of the ground. Here are some pics. Any help on identifying it and how to get rid of it would be great. Thank you in advance.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Purplish colored base and hair at tip of seed indicates Barnyard grass


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

I would also say barnyardgrass. I've had this (still some spots) in my yard. In my experience, treat it just as you would crabgrass.

If you're looking for something from the local stores, try weed-b-gon for crabgrass to spot treat, but assuming the seeds are already spread due to the maturity of those grasses you've posted I would consider going the route of Tenacity (which is labeled for both barnyardgrass and crabgrass). Blanket spray, and in 2-3 weeks spray again. Use a surfactant as this is post-emergent treatment. It won't hurt your good grasses or interfere if you're aiming to overseed. In the spring, throw down some preM (something with prodiamine) and you should see a drastic reduction in the amount that pop through.

Good news is, fall is coming and these suckers wo die off. Just make sure to get a preM down in the spring that will last you through summer.


----------



## Learninglawn (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you. I will let you know how it goes.


----------

